# is it just me...



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

...or does this bun look a bit of a mess?
I think his teeth look overgrown, run looks quite dirty and Im guessing not an english lop?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Theres no picture?


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

lol I just realised that  going to look for the link now!


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

English Lop classifieds in Wisbech : Large English Lop Ear Rabbit, 2 Storey Hutch & Huge Run

that should be it....


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Definately looks like his teeth are overgrown and just living on mud by the looks of. poor rabbit!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

NOT English, could be a Frenchie or a french X. English Lops are the ones with humumgously looooong ears.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> NOT English, could be a Frenchie or a french X. English Lops are the ones with humumgously looooong ears.


Indeed! E/L's have made the guiness world records many times!! Lol!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Definately looks like his teeth are overgrown and just living on mud by the looks of. poor rabbit!


At least they are honest and saying they do not have the time.

I have aquired several rabbits that way. One I even confiscated while the family was on holiday and I was looking after him. I took him to the vet over grown teeth, hutch burn etc. It took three days after their return before the kids or Mum noticed bunnie was missing!! Needless to say the Father, who noticed immediately and had been upset about the lack of care asked me to keep it....


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yes he does look a mess bless him  he's definetely not a english either! He looks german/french lop to me. 

Wish i was closer.


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

yes, i wish i could go get him but we just dont have the room  they are also advertising another bun-equally as dirty run but at least his teeth dont seem as bad. i wish people would take more care of their buns 

Dwarf Lop classifieds in Wisbech : Dwarf Lop Ear Rabbit, Hutch and Run for Sale

the ad i showed yesterday has now gone so fingers crossed someone nice has him...


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

the add has gone!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 2 words: Its Wisbech!!! 

I live 20mins away and it really doesnt surprise me. Proberly belong to a traveller as about 70% of the population of Wisbech are them!

If I had room, I would take on the one who is left, I just cant 

*Heidi*


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Wisbech is where I rescued Alan from after thedogsmother posted a link from ebay on here. I agree with Hazy on it not being a nice place. I was suprised nothing bad happened to him when he used to 'vanish for 3 day's' as his previous owners had said.

Unfortunately though I REALLY can't take another one even until the animal shelter have space 

Really hope someone nice gets them and they get looked after properly


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I cant say too much but im working on this x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> I cant say too much but im working on this x


I think we should rename you Crofty as 'The rabbit godmother'


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> I cant say too much but im working on this x


Ooo that sounds exciting!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Crofty to the rescue! Hope whatever your planning works out.


----------



## ilovesox (Nov 6, 2009)

This makes me sooo angry!! I couldnt see the add as it has been removed. It just really frustraights me when people seem to get bunnys just for the sake of it and dont look into how to care for them or how much work goes into them, even though every second is worth it. I apologise if I seem like im over re-acting but my bun is my baby and I hate the thought that there are others who are suffering because they have selfish owners!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

He is safe now, at a ladies house in cambridge, hopefully he will be coming down to me this week. He needs vacc's and neutering which i cant afford so will be even more broke  but couldnt leave him. I may be looking for a home for him, i dont know yet, not sure whether i want another bun yet and whether another buck is a good idea with my three, they've had anough stress this year.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

your a real star crofty! Saffy would be proud of you xxx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Go Crofty!!! You're a star. I hope it works out ok.
Jacqui x x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done Crofty!! Even if you don't keep him we know you'll make sure he now goes to a nice home! How is he now he's in a safe home?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Crofty.... your an angel!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

He's very docile and a little bit 'brain dead' apparantly! Im sure he will come out of his shell once he is settled, im meeting the lady that is helping my friday half way to bring him here. Think he needs some space a proper diet and some tlc. His teeth are long due to lack of hay but seem to be meeting ok. Needs his vaccs doing as well, christmas is going to be tight! But its worth it. Thanks x


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Just caught up on this and WOW, well done crofty! I am so pleased to hear that 

Shame there are so many more that need help, especially round this area....


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> He's very docile and a little bit 'brain dead' apparantly! Im sure he will come out of his shell once he is settled, im meeting the lady that is helping my friday half way to bring him here. Think he needs some space a proper diet and some tlc. His teeth are long due to lack of hay but seem to be meeting ok. Needs his vaccs doing as well, christmas is going to be tight! But its worth it. Thanks x


Aw bless him  yeah hopefully after a couple of weeks he'll realise that he's got his life back and be a bit more lively! I'm sure lots of good karma will be heading your way for putting him first


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done Crofty, please keep us updated wont you?

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

So we're all pleased with Crofty for getting this lad, can anyone help with a small donation towards his medical needs? id happily send some funds via paypal to help.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh Frags you are sweet, he now needs neutering and his vhd and need to get him a few bits a bobs (toys, litter trays etc), the lady thats got him until friday kindly helped by getting his myxi done for me as i am worried about paying out so much at the moment, especially as someone recently hacked my paypal account and i have had to cancel my card to stop anymore money going out  been a rubbish two weeks.

The lady that has him sent me a couple of pics


















I will keep you updated, i am driving to meet her on Friday to bring him back here. xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Crofty is he a young french lop? he has a frenchie face


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I would love to send a small donation. Since your paypal is not working - if you are comfortable - I will send it to you home. It won't be much as I don't work but it may help a little.

Oh and the bunny is very handsome.
Jacqui


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> Crofty is he a young french lop? he has a frenchie face


I was going to ask you actually, he looks like a frenchie, we think he's about 2 years old?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jaxb05 said:


> I would love to send a small donation. Since your paypal is not working - if you are comfortable - I will send it to you home. It won't be much as I don't work but it may help a little.
> 
> Oh and the bunny is very handsome.
> Jacqui


Thats very sweet Jac, i dont mind, any spare toys or little donations would be a help to me xxx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww he's a big boy! I don't mind sending a donation of treats or toys...is there anything in particular you need? If you PM me your address I'm at [email protected] this Sat so can get something then


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

me too Crofty Id like to send something too!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> I was going to ask you actually, he looks like a frenchie, we think he's about 2 years old?


Just had another look at him and he sure does have a 100% french lops face!! maybe not the biggest of the bunch but cant really tell as its a man holding him but im betting he is full french, has same face as my Clay, il attach a pic of clays face.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Pm us your address and il send you something to help


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Me too, me too! Going to [email protected] tonight to pick up another litter tray for Geroge and Ember, it turns out both of them like sleeping in litter trays and both tend to hog it when the other needs a wee. Gimme a list of anything you need and I'll see what I can get tonight.


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

I would like to help out too Crofty as its my fault! 
PM me if there is anything specific you need or if you would just like a contribrution towards his costs.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thats soooo kind of you guys, i really appreciate this. Going to take loads of pics for you when he gets here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Frags, the lady says he's very big!! Definetely a frenchie me thinks!xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Thats soooo kind of you guys, i really appreciate this. Going to take loads of pics for you when he gets here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Frags, the lady says he's very big!! Definetely a frenchie me thinks!xxx


awwww Welcome to the frenchie club  cant wait to see pics, oh ans btw he is an agouti butterfly :thumbup1:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> awwww Welcome to the frenchie club  cant wait to see pics, oh ans btw he is an agouti butterfly :thumbup1:


Ive never looked after a big bunny before :001_huh: she says he seems to like being picked up though.... just cant wait to meet him now!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Ive never looked after a big bunny before :001_huh: she says he seems to like being picked up though.... just cant wait to meet him now!


Some are ok with being picked up if they get used to being handled so he couldnt have been to badly neglected.

Big bunnys are just the same but they tend to eat upto 4 times the amount lol my lot eat LOADS!!!!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I've always had "average" sized rabbits too largest being Rosie till I got Ember she's twice the size almost. I'd love to have a big frenchie one day but I've heard they don't tend to live as long as the smaller breeds. Thats a point what breed would you say Ember is being twice the size of the "average" bunny?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I've always had "average" sized rabbits too largest being Rosie till I got Ember she's twice the size almost. I'd love to have a big frenchie one day but I've heard they don't tend to live as long as the smaller breeds. Thats a point what breed would you say Ember is being twice the size of the "average" bunny?


Average life span of a french is 5-8 years which is what i tend to tell new owners just to prepare them lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Average life span of a french is 8-12 years which is what i tend to tell new owners just to prepare them lol


About the same as the smaller breeds then. Maybe its the conti size that has the reduced life expectancy.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

no i put the wrong ages down lol but some do live to that age, so i prepare owners and tell them that some can live between 8-12 years


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> no i put the wrong ages down lol but some do live to that age, so i prepare owners and tell them that some can live between 8-12 years


I was thinking right the first time then.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hey Crofty if you PM me your address I'll see if I can send you some vouchers for food or dosh for vets bills. He is soooo beautiful!!! My George is a little slow too I wondered if its a boy thing but I think it is just lack of human contact and less inquisitive and noesy. I think hes going to be a keeper!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

cough *crofty rabbit rescue*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> Some are ok with being picked up if they get used to being handled so he couldnt have been to badly neglected.
> 
> Big bunnys are just the same but they tend to eat upto 4 times the amount lol my lot eat LOADS!!!!!!


Well the owner told me she couldnt pick him up, that he didnt like it, she even wrote that in her ad but the lady that has collected him from her says he's good at being handled!

Oh god better stock up on food!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> cough *crofty rabbit rescue*


oi dont you sound like my partner he keeps telling me we're not a rescue 

Thanks hun x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

He is probably just feeling the relief of someone loving him lol 
Is he staying with you for good when you get him?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> He is probably just feeling the relief of someone loving him lol
> Is he staying with you for good when you get him?


I'll see how he settlesand assess his personality once he's neutered. Then will possibly see what the others think of him, i dont know what three bucks and a doe will be like together and i dont want to stress mine out too much after the few months they've had will bonding as four and losing saffy. If he doesnt get on with them i will rehome him only to the best home that has been homechecked.


----------

